# Gabriel Faure --Romance, Op. 69



## classicalmusicfan

Fauré's musical language bridged a gap between 19th-century Romanticism and the music that appeared with the new century, developing and evolving, but retaining its own fundamental characteristics. His gift for melody, subtle harmonic idiom and judicious and highly personal use of contemporary innovations make for enriching listening, whether in the popular Sicilienne, Pavane and other short pieces or in his two tuneful and impeccably crafted Cello Sonatas.

​
You may download our weekly free track, Fauré's Romance, Op. 69 here.

-ClassicsOnline
​


----------



## Head_case

That's very thoughtful of you. 

The Steven Isserlis version of Romance (transcribed for cello - two versions) is the one which wins me over. It's coupled with the cello sonatas too. There's always something special about Fauré's chamber music which makes me respect it, much more than the staid romantic era stuff.


----------

